# New 28 Rsds



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Woo Hoo. My new 28 RSDS came in today! It's being prepped and I'll be picking it up next Friday. It works out great because we are going camping for the long Columbus Day weekend and I'll take a personal day on Friday to tow my trade-in to the dealer and get the Outback. The dealer is on the way to the state forest where we'll be camping, so I'll swap all my gear from my old TT and put it right into the new Outback. We'll just continue on to the campground from there. Now, if only could get some sleep between now and then. I'm too excited.

Scott


----------



## KRKarnes (Jul 9, 2005)

Congradulation on the new outback


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yeah, that's pretty cool, Scott. Nice model that 28 RSDS.

Randy


----------



## Deangek (Jun 15, 2005)

Congratulations Scott! The 28RSDS is a fantastic model.... and Outback's are tops.

Hope to see you on the road.

Kevin


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Congratulations on the new 28RSDS. Know you can't wait to get in it. Happy Camping sunny


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Now that's waisting no time for a maiden voyage. Nice! Good luck and enjoy your new Outback!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Congratulations on your new 28RSDS!









I know you're excited to get out for the long weekend, but don't forget to do a thorough PDI. Plan on 3 hours.

Enjoy!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

congrats on the new outback









darrel


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations Scott!
I'm sure you will have a ball with your new toy!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new TT.









Thor


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads on the new Outback. Now go and have fun with it!!

Gary


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ah...the joy of a new trailer.

Enjoy your first trip! Then come back and start your "mods"...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Scott on the new outback
Have a great first trip out.









Don


----------



## amanda lou (Jul 23, 2005)

Congrats, have fun and be safe


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Scott,

Picking up a new Outback is one great feeling.







I know, I've been there. Twice!









Have fun and enjoy your new TT!
















Mark


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback. I wish you guys the best when camping and hope that you have loads of fun.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Congratulations and best wishes for a great 1st voyage! Travel safely!!


----------

